# Sue Carson Saddles, am I being really thick??????????



## charlimouse (18 September 2009)

I bought a new made to measure sue Carson jump saddle for my event horse 18 months ago. I have had it refitted at least every 4 months. At first it was great, but after about 6 months my horse started getting very stiff in the neck and body. After a year my horse was rearing half way round the xc course, and refused to turn left. At this point I called the vet, dentist, and sent the saddle to Sue carson to check it was all ok. Dentist found no problem, vet refered me back to the horses physio, and Sue Carson found my air bags had moved back in the saddle, so essentially there was no padding at the front of the saddle! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sue carson charged me £300 for this repair to a 1 year old saddle that had cost over £1500 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, It also took Sue Carson over a month to fix my saddle! The saddle was refitted, and i took the horse to the physio, who didn't find alot wrong, other than he was very sensitive. For 3 weeks all was going well, except the saddle cloth kept slipping back to the point it would come out from behind my saddle! but then my horse started bucking as soon as i put the saddle on his back, and when I got on board he tried to buck me straight off, if I moved in the saddle he would buck, so i couldnt do anything in it! I took him right back to basics and spent some time just putting his saddle on, and taking him for a walk in hand etc. I then started doin a bit of flatwork, and it was then I really began to think my Made to measure saddle was the cause, I could put on my dressage saddle with no problem, mounting my horse was no problem, and i could ride him with out him bucking everytime i used my leg. Last sunday I took my horse xc schooling, and as soon as I put my foot in the stirrup he reared up, span, and bucked until I landed with a bump on the concrete 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I eventually managed to get on him and took him schoolin, but he always wanted to run out, which is really unlike him, he has never run out since i've had him. So we saw  the physio again on Monday and he just about condemed the saddle, saying it was completly the wrong shape for my horse, unbalanced, girthing is wrong, and is only in contact with my horses back and the front and back, there is a massive gap between most of my horses back and the saddle! This saddle was refitted to my horse in July, So I called Sue Carson on Monday, and finally managed to get in contact with her today, where she was very rude to me, and told me it was my fault his saddle didnt fit because I only got it refitted every 4 months, when it should be done every 3! Which was news to me, I had always been told you should get your saddle refitted every 6 months! She grudgingly said she would come and see my horse, but only if she could get a baby sitter for her son! So here are some questions:
1. Do you think the problem is the SC saddle?
2. Have you ever heard of having to get your saddle refitted every 3 months?
3.Surely the air bags moving would be a big clue to the fact the saddle wasn't correct for the horse? 
4. Was it wrong for SC to charge me £300 to repair a 1 year old saddle? Plus a refitting charge and travel for the fitter on top of that?
5. Would you pay over £1500 for a saddle where you then had to pay £50 plus travel every 3 months to have it refitted?
6. have any of you had similar experiances with a SC saddle, and SC herself?

To me this seems like daylight robbery. I thought I was doing the best for my horse, and for this reason his made to measure saddle was the last thing I thought was causing the problem. I really trusted Sue Carson and now don't know quite what to do, Sue doesnt seem interested and is blaming me, it seems now they have my money they don't care, other than trying to take more money off me! I am so cross, I feel I should get a refund, and I need to get a good price as I now need to buy a new saddle for my horse, and I have had a large vets, dentist and physio bill!

Anyway my rant is over, any thoughts and experiances would be greatly apperciated!!!!!! And just for the record, my horse went brilliantly in his dressage saddle this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabiscuit (18 September 2009)

1. Yes, I do think it is the saddle. Have had the same issue with the fitting, tho not quite as extreme. A very wide/broad saddle was M2M for a very narrow TB.  Also the airbags are real problems in those saddles. My saddler was horrified.

2. No,

3. That is just air bags for you, sometimes they can be like that but obv shows that the saddle did not fit

4. That sounds like a standard cost for the 'top' brands. Unfortunately. Rip off I know. Did you know that SC saddles only cost them £400 to make?

5. Above experience was with my SC Jump saddle. Wierdly enough, dressage saddle was OK.


----------



## teddyt (18 September 2009)

1) Yes
2) Yes but  3 or 4 months is neither here nor there really. I wish more people would get their saddles checked as regularly as you
3) The air bags moving signals a manufacturing fault to me. If they are fitted correctly they shouldnt move for years, let alone months
4) Yes, i think there was a fault with the saddle but it depends if the saddle was out of guarantee or not.
5) Yes. Horses change shape, therefore you have to pay for a professional opinion to have it checked. Why should this be free? You have paid for a saddle, not ongoing support.
6) The only thing i can say about SC saddles is the ones i have seen are very narrow in the gullet, hence they could potentially pinch the spine

All in all i think you have done a great job getting it checked so regularly. So, the fitter must be missing something. Based on your story i would say that the saddle had a fault and it doesnt fit. The horses behaviour says it all! As for her attitude, that is disgusting!


----------



## kit279 (18 September 2009)

All I can say is 'eek'... I've had really good experiences with the Ideal saddles, also made to measure.  Whereabouts are you? I can recommend a seriously good saddle fitter if you need one.


----------



## charlimouse (18 September 2009)

I am in the North Yorkshire area, my horse's physio has suggested that I take my horse to Throstlenest  as they have a wide range of saddles the I can try onsite. My physio also recommends that I take saddles on trial. Another quick note, My instructor is a Sue Carson sponsored rider, so does not speak badly of the saddles as she has never had a problem, but to say that when she saw my saddle she didn't seem impressed by the fit of my saddle, or of how my horse went in it would be an understatment!


----------



## kerilli (18 September 2009)

your horse has been telling you as eloquently as he possibly can that he really doesn't like the saddle AT ALL imho. you're lucky you haven't been hurt.
barge and pole come to mind.
i think the airbags moving sounds appalling, the fit sounds bad, and her treatment of you sounds awful. i would probably want to take her to court if that had happened to my horse. it's not just about the money, although that is of course incredibly annoying, to put it mildly.
i was warned off them severely a couple of years ago, fwiw. at the time i went for 2 Ideals for Katy and have been very very happy with them.
i get my saddles' fit checked about 6 monthly on young horses, or with a new saddle, but after that it is usually annually, or more, depending on horse and especially on saddle.
e.g.
i have a Barrie Swaine Madonna dressage saddle, white wool flocked, serge lined, flattish tree, about 8 years old now, which i trust enough to put on ANY mediumish fitting horse except one with a very high wither. i've been riding my easy 4yr old in it this week and she goes happily in it it, it's never been fitted to her, but i know it can't do her any harm, it is immaculately finished inside (vital, and often overlooked) and out. i trust it implicity, because every horse i have EVER put it on has said "that's comfy".
i would not trust your saddle on a saddlehorse, from what your horse has been saying about it.


----------



## KatB (18 September 2009)

Sorry, but this sums up my reasoning behind not touching these saddles. They are cheaply made, cost alot to buy and actually the attitude of Ms Carson quite simply does seem to stink 
	
	
		
		
	


	









I have seen one which was "Made" for a horse, now has stupid amounts of girth straps (it is single flap) and still needs risers etc to make it fit 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 to me thats not the dign of a good saddle or saddler!!

I know someone well who used to be sponsered by them and now wont go near Sue or her saddles for any of their horses. This person has also turned their back on air flocked saddles as they were fed up with all the problems they caused 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They are still quite popular saddles, so I would personally flog it on Ebay, and pick up something that works for you and the horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Your trainer will have regular fittins with SC I believe, and also seems to ride with pads under saddles anyway?!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (19 September 2009)

if you feel really unhappy about the service you have received (and rightly so) i would get in touch with BETA and also the master saddlers association (dont know if thats the correct name for them) who train saddle fitters and ask for their advice! BHS legal helpline?
as your horse is happy in his dressage saddle could you not try to get him a jump saddle of the same make (fitted of course!)
 most horses need to be very uncomfortable to display this amount of resistance to a saddle! good luck


----------



## Faithkat (19 September 2009)

Interesting comment.  A friend of mine bought a Sue Carson double bridle for her dressage horse.  She paid a lot of money for it and it was allegedly "professionally fitted" (sorry, but just how difficult is it to adjust a couple of straps???)  She was very miffed when my comment on seeing said bridle was that it was far too big - the browband was miles too long and stuck out a good couple of inches and the noseband (even on the tightest hole) was the same.  I was appalled


----------



## charlimouse (19 September 2009)

i also have sue carson bridle for my horse, supposedly fitted to him, it was always on the top holes and i have had to add more holes, and now it has nearly streached to the point it is now too  big for my horse! i don't know how they do their  bridle sizing, but my horse is a 16.2 over 3/4 hannovarian eventer, and his full size bridle is huge! He certainly isn't a cob!


----------



## Steeleydan (19 September 2009)

FWIW Iam with Kerrilli on the BarrySwaine/Kay Humphries saddles serge lined and incredibly nice for the horses' back we have got two at home, also once you have had your saddles initially fitted and made by Kay/Barrie you can go back to the workshop in Walsall to have it tweaked if your horse chages shape, I much prefer the serge panel to these air bag things.
As for the treatment you have received by Sue Carson that disgusting seems like she has turned your horse into a looney. 
Ive not really had anything to do with her saddles but one of my house sitting clients got one and thinks its the dogs ****** when I saw her ride in it I thought it looked hideous all the numnah was ruffleing up under it, I thought then I didnt look like it fitted right.
And as for the comment about "I will come if I can find a babysitter"
With what you have spent she could afford to employ an army of nannies!!!!


----------



## maybedaisy (19 September 2009)

No comment on SC Saddles but David from Throstle Nest has fitted a number of saddles at our yard and he is very good. We have also taken horses to his shop. He has an indoor and outdoor school so you can try before you buy.

Plus his saddle room is overflowing with saddles, if you can find what you want there is something wrong with you.


----------



## not_with_it (19 September 2009)

I personally wouldnt touch SC saddles. Im not a fan of air saddles anyway but after visiting her stand last year I wasnt impressed. I asked if all her saddles came with flair as I prefered flocked saddles and got shot down. Ive not heard good things and I think the way she has treated you is appauling. I would be selling the saddle back to her.
David at Throstle Nest does have lots of saddles but I personally would not use him to fit a saddle.


----------



## Halfstep (19 September 2009)

SC saddles have a poor reputation both for quality of product and customer service.  Plus no other saddlery/dealer will take their saddles second hand or part exchange.  If you buy one you are stuck with it. I think if you are a pro they are sponsoring they will work hard to make you a decent saddle, but if you are an ordinary person who pays full whack you are at their mercy.  Shame.


----------



## eoe (19 September 2009)

My god I cannot believe the treatment you have received from such a high profile person.

I have Ideal saddles for my horses they have International Event and Jessica saddles, I have an independent master saddler who maintains my saddles, they come out in the spring and autumn to check the fit etc of my saddles.  I brought all my saddles new and after six months got the flocking removed and replaced with pure lambswool.  I can honestly say that in the 7 or so years that I have had these saddles very rarely do these saddles have to have anything done with them, when they are first restuffed, my fitter comes out every 3 weeks, free of charge to check the flocking and tweek where needed.  It costs me around £60 to have a saddle totally reflocked and checked until fitter is happy.  I would suggest trying the Ideal range of saddles, everyone I know that has them won't part with them.

If you want to ensure that you get a saddle that does fit, if you get an old wire coat hanger and mould it to the area where the front of the saddle sits and then draw round it, then take it too a saddlers and place it in the front of the saddles that you like you should get a perfect fit, I personally would steer away from air bag saddles, I don't know anyone that is happy with them.  Proper saddles use a long piece of plastacine but they do say a coat hanger is just as good.

Good luck and sorry you have had such a bad time of it.

The Society of Master Saddlers has a website so I would contact them.


----------



## Tiffany (19 September 2009)

Sorry to hear you are having problems. I had mega problems with a flair saddle (not SC). I never thought the saddle fitted and after having it adjusted every few months only for each adjustment to create another problem. Each call out was at least £100!! I made an official complaint to Master Saddler Association and sold saddle on e-bay.

I now use David from Village Saddlery in Warrington, he's a master saddler rather than a saddle fitter and I'm totally happy with my saddle and the service he provides. 

Unfortunately, saddle fitting is a bit of a thankless task in that I don't think you can please everyone all the time and things can sometimes go wrong. The test for me is how companies put the problems right


----------



## millimoo (21 September 2009)

That's disgracfeul.....
My mum has a SC Harmony saddle and thankfully has no problems with it, and it's now being used on a 2nd horse (other was sold) and is re-fitted regularily - but not as much as in the thread. It was bought when she purchased a horse from proffessionals who were using her saddles (i.e Sue was supplying them as they were dealers selling dressage horses)
I do however have a friend who's horse got muscle wastage from one - it was a great shame as it 'was' her dream saddle. I gather she was also not getting much joy out of Sue Carson and the local fitter either.


----------



## ru-fi-do (23 September 2009)

I know of two people that have had her saddles, one friend made her take it back after 3 months of messing around and the saddle not fitting and another girl on my yard, her horse will no longer jump and has a very very sore back even though they keep taking both the saddle and horse to her yard to try and sort it out, they refuse to pay now as they have had ongoing problems since they had the saddle.
Most people you speak to around here don't recommend her, I agree with KatB too her attitude stinks.


----------

